# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  New Hope For Hair Loss?

## tbtadmin

Last week, Dr. Gail Naughton, CEO of Histrogen, Inc. a regenerative medicine company that develops solutions based on the products of *newborn fibroblasts grown under embryonic conditions, addressed attendees at the 4th Annual Stem Cell Summit in New York. Dr. Naughton presented preliminary mid-trial results from Histrogens first human clinical evaluation of *its promising breakthrough [...]

More...

----------


## Laserhead

This sounds very promising and exciting. Does the product really grow hair follicles that did not exist before?

----------


## dennyk

This sounds rather promising indeed! I recently saw a video on how stem cells can help to fix a persons cornea, so basically enabling people that have servere vision problems to see again! Would be awesome if they could pull it off for hair. 

Unfortunately there are always discussions going on the ethics and so on when it is really important to let people research this, for a brighter future  :Smile:

----------

